

Ask HN: What's important to you in a co-founder/team member - bgnm2000

would you rather have someone who you're compatible working with and isn't the most skilled, or someone who knows all the tricks of the trade but is boring as hell?
======
jacquesm
I'd want someone that I could face a crisis with and know blindly that they'd
hold up their end.

It's only in times of trouble that you really find out what your co-founders
are like.

Skills are important but can be improved, attitude is a given (in most
people), if there is any trend here then it is that with increased amounts of
money involved attitude degrades.

~~~
bgnm2000
Thats true - there are rarely problems when everyone's making money

